# Counselling



## pinkpig (Jan 13, 2011)

Hi Everyone,
I desperately need to speak to a councellor, been crying for 3 days now, it's the end of the journey for me.  I rang the clinic this morning and they said a councellor would be in touch, well no news at all day! Am i going to have to wait months to see one? Has anyone been to see the councellor?


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Pinkpig, sorry I can't help re the counsellor, but just wanted to say I'm really sorry about your news     . I'm sure the counsellor will be in touch soon and hope it helps you and dh to get through this together, big hugs x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

Hi. 

So sorry.
Can I suggest you call again and tell them its urgent. When I requested to see her it took a week for the call and I decided in the end not to speak to her. 

Big hugs . You won't have to wait months hun


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

want to send you a big hug. Sorry you are feeling so low, I hope you hear from the counsellor soon and don't be afraid to ring and keep on at them


----------



## Kitty71 (Apr 14, 2010)

Pinkpig the counsellor took about 3 days to contact me once she had been given my details so I'd give it another day or so then try the clinic again. She offered to see us about a week after she phoned so once she gets in touch with you you won't have to wait long to see her.

Hope you can see her soon hun   

k xx


----------

